# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  i am female , but my name is Ray.....can tellin me ........

## rayxvin

My name is Ray . I am female ...actually , i know my  name is boy name but can telling me if my name Ray , in Russian is ..... ???? is it  "  Луч  "  beause of my English name ray the solution is "t he brightness " meaning in the religion which I believes ! 
thank you for reading and answer ! thank you very much !     ::    Ray

----------


## Theodor

> My name is Ray . I am female ...actually , i know my  name is boy name but can telling me if my name Ray , in Russian is ..... ???? is it  "  Луч  "  beause of my English name ray the solution is "t he brightness " meaning in the religion which I believes ! 
> thank you for reading and answer ! thank you very much !       Ray

 I mean that it is better to not translate your name, because any russian would not understand it  :: 
Just be Ray. Или Рэй по-русски.

----------


## rayxvin

thank you  , so my name Ray in my religion is  the meaning  . can u tell me whick one name is express my name  ? and i can use this be Russian name ?  
thx alot   ::

----------


## Theodor

> thank you  , so my name Ray in my religion is  the meaning  . can u tell me whick one name is express my name  ? and i can use this be Russian name ?  
> thx alot

 Only Svetlana in Russian likes your name in Enlgish.
Svet - light. So, Svetlana can be translated as "light".

----------


## JJ

Ray, there is no need  translating names into Russian. A lot of Russians names have Greek, Latin, Jewish or German origin and they mean nothing to most people.
The slavic-origin names have meaning. If you are interesting about the closest Russian name with the same meaning like yours so... There is a female name Svetlana which has the root "svet" - light.

----------


## rayxvin

Svetlana / Svet ....i can be use be my name , right ? but how to write in Russian ? hehehe~ thanks again and again ..... ^^  hugs !!!

----------


## Theodor

> Svetlana / Svet ....i can be use be my name , right ? but how to write in Russian ? hehehe~ thanks again and again ..... ^^  hugs !!!

 Светлана. Света. Светочка. Светик.
All are different forms of same name.

----------


## rayxvin

Света  equates Light ? 
 Slvetlana can written to Светлана  , Света only written to Light ?  
sorry , i know i do have many question ....plz forgive me ?  
thank you so much !  
^^

----------


## Rtyom

Светлана is the full name. Света is the short name. All other forms are pet names.

----------


## JJ

> Света  equates Light ? 
>  Slvetlana can written to Светлана  , Света only written to Light ?

 Sveta is a diminutive form for Svetlana. Kinda "kitty" is a diminutive form for "cat", "doggy" - for "dog". The word structure in Indo-European languages is [prefix]-root-[suffix]-[ending].  The root of words Svetlana and Sveta is "svet" - light. So Svetlana/Sveta means something like "(she is) light/bright".
Got it?  ::

----------


## rayxvin

thank you every body ! 
hug * 
 Света ♂ I can use this be Russian Female name right  ?  
thx again ^^

----------


## Ramil

By the way. Does the ending "-лана" in Светлана mean anything?
There is also a female name "Лана" in Russian.

----------


## Theodor

> By the way. Does the ending "-лана" in Светлана mean anything?
> There is also a female name "Лана" in Russian.

 I don't know russian name "Лана". Only "Лада".
Also I don't know what is "-лана" means. I think that it means nothing.

----------


## TATY

Your name is Рей or Рэй in Russian. Светлана is not your name.

----------


## tdk2fe

isn't Лада an automobile in Russia? 
tdk

----------


## Ramil

> isn't Лада an automobile in Russia? 
> tdk

 So is Mercedes  :: 
Named after some female name I mean

----------


## TATY

Лада is the name of a car yes. But it took it's name from some Ukrainian pagan godess called Лада apparently.

----------


## Ramil

> Лада is the name of a car yes. But it took it's name from some Ukrainian pagan godess called Лада apparently.

 why only Ukranian? It's slavic pagan goddess of harmony. Отсюда - лад, ладить.

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by TATY  Лада is the name of a car yes. But it took it's name from some Ukrainian pagan godess called Лада apparently.   why only Ukranian? It's slavic pagan goddess of harmony. Отсюда - лад, ладить.

 Why only Slavic? It's the Martian pagan goddess of harmony. Отсюда -- квафунл-бойнк-бойнк-кварпппппп, бумбал-бумф-капопф.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Nifty ninth.  ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Nifty ninth.

 Yep, and if I can get DDT to slow down, I may yet become "Evil Eighth!"  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> isn't Лада an automobile in Russia? 
> tdk

 Actually no. In Russia they are called Жигули, Лада is their export name (because Giguli sounded too weird  ::  )

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by tdk2fe  isn't Лада an automobile in Russia? 
> tdk   Actually no. In Russia they are called Жигули, Лада is their export name (because Giguli sounded too weird  )

 After the film Gigli, it seems as though the name change was well thought-out to begin with.  ::

----------


## Theodor

[quote=Бармалей] 

> Originally Posted by tdk2fe  isn't Лада an automobile in Russia? 
> tdk   Actually no. In Russia they are called Жигули, Лада is their export name (because Giguli sounded too weird  )

 After the film Gigli, it seems as though the name change was well thought-out to begin with.  :: [/quote:28rs3e7v]
Only 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 models are called "Giguli". 8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15 models are called "Lada"

----------


## Indra

One of the models is called LADA KALINA  ::

----------


## Theodor

> One of the models is called LADA KALINA

  ::   ::   :: 
Don't speak about russian automobile industry. It is very morbid theme

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Indra  One of the models is called LADA KALINA      
> Don't speak about russian automobile industry. It is very morbid theme

 Let's talk about russian football instead, right?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Theodor] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":z23rb29e        Originally Posted by tdk2fe  isn't Лада an automobile in Russia? 
> tdk   Actually no. In Russia they are called Жигули, Лада is their export name (because Giguli sounded too weird  )   After the film Gigli, it seems as though the name change was well thought-out to begin with.

 Only 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 models are called "Giguli". 8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15 models are called "Lada"[/quote:z23rb29e] 
So the 1-7 are older than 8-15 I am guessing. Is Lada-15 really super new and cool, like for example a Ferrari:    ::   ::

----------

